# Lens suggestions for E-PL5



## pixmedic (Mar 8, 2014)

wanted something with a little longer reach than the 14-42, so i bought a 40-150 on ebay for $110. 
it seems nice enough, for a kit lens, but now i am thinking of maybe getting a prime lens. 
something for low light and/or portraits. 
i have heard a lot of good reviews on the Oly 45 f/1.8
I have also been looking at the sigma 30mm f/2.8 and 60mm f/2.8 
the 75 f/1.8 is more than I want to spend on m4/3 right now, and AF is a must have. 

any lenses i have missed? any panasonic options that might be worth looking at over the Oly and Sigmas?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2014)

Kirk Tuck, the Austin,Texas-based pro shooter who LOVES m4/3 cameras, and owns I think 14 of them, and who uses them daily for professional assignments, has a few articles that discuss actual ownership and use of some nice lenses on mirrorless cameras. I'd Google Kirk Tuck + lenses for m4/3...there are a number of good "hits". He has been blogging about various m4/3 cameras and lenses for a couple years now.

Here's a guest article he did for TOP, about the Leica 25mm lens

The Online Photographer: Kirk's Take: Leica 25mm Summilux Review

Here's an example excerpt of why I like KT's writing so much, written after a day of shooting with the 25mm:  "The real magic in using a "normal" lens is that you can step in a create the illusion that the lens is longer or, as in the image just above, you can step back a few feet, include more environment, and mimic the feel of a shorter lens."

Now THAT assessment, along with the photos shown above it, is what makes his opinions and insight so valuable. A 25mm f/1.4 lens for $429 used....hmmm...I know it's expensive, but the way it can be USED on that format makes it sound worth the money for a top-grade lens.

Used Panasonic Leica DG Summilux 25mm f/1.4 ASPH Micro H-X025


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 8, 2014)

The problem of Pany glass on Oly bodies is purple fringing in high contrast areas.  It can of course be corrected in post processing.

Oly has just come out with a 25/1.8 that is ~$400 new & reportedly contends with the Leica 25.  Twenty-five may be a bit short for portraits.  The Oly 45/1.8 & Sigma 60/2.8 would seem to me a better choice for portraits & both are very sharp lenses.  

You may use your 40-150 set to 45 & 60 to see which focal length suits you better.  

I shot this today with the 45/1.8 & my back was to the wall.  Just a family snap shot, nothing more.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 8, 2014)

The problem of Pany glass on Oly bodies is purple fringing in high contrast areas.  It can of course be corrected in post processing.

Oly has just come out with a 25/1.8 that is ~$400 new & reportedly contends with the Leica 25.  Twenty-five may be a bit short for portraits.  The Oly 45/1.8 & Sigma 60/2.8 would seem to me a better choice for portraits & both are very sharp lenses.  

You may use your 40-150 set to 45 & 60 to see which focal length suits you better.  

I shot this today with the 45/1.8 & my back was to the wall.  Just a family snap shot, nothing more.  


View attachment 68226


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2014)

Skin tones on that baby seem kind of plastic-y... ;-)


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2014)

Im seriously leaning pretty hard towards the 45 f/1.8, but the 60 f/2.8 is juuust interesting enough to keep me on the fence still.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 9, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Im seriously leaning pretty hard towards the 45 f/1.8, but the 60 f/2.8 is juuust interesting enough to keep me on the fence still.



Laf!  Get both, did.  It comes down to your working distance.  I am not into portraiture but rather a nature shooter so I am hard pressed to give you advice between the two.  

If Sigma came out with a 135/2.8 I would be very tempted, as that is in the range I find myself usually using with the 40-150.

BTW, I hope you are enjoying the 40-150 as much as I do.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2014)

I have not had the chance to play with the 40-150 much yet,  but I suspect it will be on the camera more than the 14-42 is.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 10, 2014)

Pix, you may find this thread of interest.


Main use for Sigma 60mm 2.8: Micro Four Thirds Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Pix, you may find this thread of interest.
> 
> 
> Main use for Sigma 60mm 2.8: Micro Four Thirds Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review



man...i cant make heads or tails of that place. everything is a link, and i have to click each link to see every individual post?!?  madness I tell you. 

I have also been thinking of getting an EVF for my camera.  I have been looking at the VF-4. (tho it says i need a firmware update to use it on my camera)
i am debating on which to get first....the EVF, or a faster prime lens. 
anyone using an EVF care to share some input on what they think of using them -vs- the LCD?
I will probably be using the Oly mainly outdoors, since the biggest reason for getting it was to have a camera easier to carry around places than the DSLR. and it is _*soooo *_much easier to carry around than the DSLR is.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 10, 2014)

Updating the firmware for both body & lenses is very simple; you just open "Olympus Digital Camera Updater" in your computer & hook up your camera via the USB cable that came with the camera.  It will tell you if you need to update & then you just proceed.  

The lack of a VF is why I never considered a PEN camera for myself.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Updating the firmware for both body & lenses is very simple; you just open "Olympus Digital Camera Updater" in your computer & hook up your camera via the USB cable that came with the camera.  It will tell you if you need to update & then you just proceed.
> 
> The lack of a VF is why I never considered a PEN camera for myself.



a VF was originally on my "must have" list....but it made it a very short list within my budget. 
for my casual use, i really don't think a VF is even necessary, but I kinda want one anyway for when its really bright outside. 
perhaps if I decide to upgrade the E-PL5 at some point i will look into one of the higher end models.


----------



## Overread (Mar 10, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Pix, you may find this thread of interest.
> ...



Look at the first white box with text in - ergo the first post.

Underneath it you've a line of commands with 
Reply to post   Reply with quote  -- Complain

If you look under complain (which is under the lower right corner of the white text box) you've got the option "Flat View" 

Click it for normal forum display



For some reason its also in reverse chronological order and I can't see a button to set it to normal oldest first so read it backwards; P


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2014)

Overread said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...




I didn't actually make it past the "complain" button. 
I used it to mention the sites absolutely ridiculous format, over abundance of ads, and posts squished into the middle of the screen. 
I wont say what else except that it involved a toilet plunger, a 500mm reflex lens, and a donkey.

oh, i did finally find the "flat view" button. 
looks much better now. 
thanks Overread!


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 16, 2014)

I own the Olympus 40-150 zoom, which I just purchased to replace the Panasonic 45-200 that I gave to my grandson.  I also own the Panasonic 14-45, the Panny 14 2.5, Olympus 45 1.8, and the Panaleica 25 1.4.  I also own various "toy" lenses as well.  The one lens that sees the most use is the Panaleica 25 followed by the 14-45 zoom.  I shoot mostly street and documentary stuff and those two lenses are superb for my uses.  I guess it all depends on what you want to shoot and how you want to shoot it.  My main camera for street work is a Lumix GF-1 with EVF and for documentary work I shoot an Olympus E-M5.

I think you would really be happy with the 45.  It is a really sharp lens.  However, that Panaleica 25 is simply outstanding.


----------



## bif (Mar 29, 2014)

Rick Waldroup said:


> I think you would really be happy with the 45.  It is a really sharp lens.  However, that Panaleica 25 is simply outstanding.



If he is serious about photography (even if just for fun) he needs both.  Nobody who owns and uses either is unhappy with it.  I own both  so I live what I'm preachin'.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 29, 2014)

bif said:


> Rick Waldroup said:
> 
> 
> > I think you would really be happy with the 45.  It is a really sharp lens.  However, that Panaleica 25 is simply outstanding.
> ...



I ordered the Oly 25/1.8 from the Oly store but it is on back-order, they expect a shipment from Japan @ the end of next week.  Reviews find it comparable to the Panleica but @ a much lower price.  


Olympus Lens: Primes - Olympus 25mm f/1.8 M.Zuiko Digital (Tested) - SLRgear.com!


----------



## bif (Mar 31, 2014)

I am very happy with the PL25, but from what I've read and pix I've seen, I have no doubt I would be just as happy with the Oly 25mm f1.8.  I may even consider "switching" later for the smaller size.


----------

